# Pre-Designed Rhinestone Designs?



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

After much searching I'm not finding the treasure trove of pre-designed rhinestone designs I would expect...

Am I missing the pot of gold somewhere?... Even doing Google searches I only come up with a small handful of designs available...

If there is not already a thread I missed maybe we could add websites of places that have pre-designed Rhinestone artwork...

Here's some of what I know of off the top of my head.

Bling sports apparel
Rhinestones and template material
www.RhinestoneDesignz.com - Roughly 25 or so...
Rhinestone Artwork - Rhinestone Artwork - Roughly 73 or so designs.

I know there are others but they escape me at the moment...

So where is all the good predesigned artwork at?

Having done Rhinestones for a bit now I know I can take "clipart" and make a design... But that still takes time... For example... I wanted a simple Checkered Flag... I couldn't find one I could buy anywhere... And if I did find one it may or may not have been what I needed it for... I needed one for a Window Decal...

In the end I had to make one... Took about 20 minutes or so... But had there been one ready to go I likely would of just purchased it...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's the design I did for the order of 12 decals that I needed the flag for. I charges $18.00 ea. for these... I don't know if that's too much not enough... But for starting out I would rather have 12 people have these on their car windows then not...

Kevin


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have used Matt at The Rhinestone World and Stephanie at Synergy 17. For simple designs, by the time I do a search, find it, get it downloaded, and cut, I can usually have it done. Not a ton out there.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There's not a lot of "pre-designed" files out there. If I had the time, I'd offer some. The problem is, however, I don't want to see my designs EVERYWHERE I look. The other issue I have is how do you determine what pre-design is going to sell? If I spend time just making designs to put the files out there for others to download and use, how do I know I'm putting out what people will want? Maybe you can start a thread for some "pre-designed" rhinestone file requests, and folks can make them available. The only thing I have in the works right now are some generic mascot packages that I'll be launching in the next week or two.

Let the folks know what you want, and it just might happen


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess I'm just surprised how long Rhinestone Systems have been out there now at least 5 years or there about and there really isn't that much out there pre-designed available... You would think in those 5 years all kinds of designs have been done... Heck I've probably done 60 in the last two weeks... 

As for what would sell or wouldn't... I don't think I would be too worried about that... Some will sell better than others... For sure something is better than nothing...

There are actually lots of fonts available but not a ton of designs... And a lot of what is available isn't all that "mainstream"...

This morning I came across a post by the owner of RhinestoneArtwork.com from June 2010... He was announcing the launch of his website as said in the coming weeks there will be hundreds of designs... Here we are in Feb. 2012 There are 73 designs to choose from... LOL... I would say half of those probably aren't everyday designs one would use...

It's just an interesting observation more than anything... The other day I needed a hockey stick... Had to make it... I needed a checkered flag... had to make it... I needed a bat... Had to make it... I needed several styles of flowers... had to make them... Flip flops... had to make them... Senior 2012, 2013... Only a couple out there wound up making them... 

I would like to an affordable design pack of like 12 different styles of footballs... Various sizes... Same for basketballs, volleyballs, etc. etc... You can pick one of those up here and there... But those don't really cover the gamut... Many are very similar to one another...

I was told we can't share files here anyhow... But I was mainly wondering if there is a treasure trove of designs out there I'm not seeing...

Kevin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You probably said it best, "everything is basically the same" when you find it out there. People tend to keep their designs to themselves, to avoid over saturation of a particular style. I've done hundreds of designs, and I HATE to use the "same" basketball, hockey stick, etc., that I've used in a previous design. I know that sounds crazy, because how many different hockey sticks can you make, but it's just trying to keep things as unique as possible.

Try this site: News - Rhinestone Exchange

You have to join and contribute, but there are files here to be shared. 

Since you're such a good guy, maybe I'll sit down and try to compile some things from the tons of stuff I have to make available. I can guarantee I don't have any racing flags, but I did have flip flops and flowers


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

katruax said:


> This morning I came across a post by the owner of RhinestoneArtwork.com from June 2010... He was announcing the launch of his website as said in the coming weeks there will be hundreds of designs... Here we are in Feb. 2012 There are 73 designs to choose from... LOL...


Actually I have 1,693 designs, posting them as I can. With custom artwork orders to cut-templates order to supplies orders. It's quite busy here. I'll be honest, I didn't expect a boom of this magnitude for orders when I first opened the site!

I will continue to put all the designs online. In the mean time if your in need of something. Just give me a shout. Odds are I've already done it.


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

allhamps said:


> People tend to keep their designs to themselves, to avoid over saturation of a particular style. I've done hundreds of designs, and I HATE to use the "same" basketball, hockey stick, etc., that I've used in a previous design.


That's true. Everyone wanna the design to be unique. Even the rhinestone system have been years, but not much same designs done out there. Most guys choose customized designs. fonts.


----------



## Hartz (Aug 22, 2011)

drakesis said:


> Actually I have 1,693 designs, posting them as I can. With custom artwork orders to cut-templates order to supplies orders. It's quite busy here. I'll be honest, I didn't expect a boom of this magnitude for orders when I first opened the site!
> 
> I will continue to put all the designs online. In the mean time if your in need of something. Just give me a shout. Odds are I've already done it.


What format do you sell your premade designs in?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Hartz said:


> What format do you sell your premade designs in?


We have been offering SVG and EPS but recently added PLT files. What type of files should be offered?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I gave up on looking for design files. I make them all myself.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've gotten tons of requests lately from folks who've been to my website and want to "purchase my files" but not the transfers. With everyone jumping into the rhinestone business, it seems more and more people just want to buy other folks time and effort, and not put in the hard time that others have done building up a portfolio of hundreds, even thousands of designs and countless hours of hard work and trial and error. I think it's in bad taste to call someone and indicate that you've visited their site, like their product, but just want to buy their file so you can do it your self after they've put in the hard work.

While we have decided to add downloadable files to our site, the designs will be basic, and perhaps something general that I think folks might want to use. As a standard, they will come in .eps and .cdr formats. Some may be available in Crystal press file format. 

Ready made files can serve a purpose, but it's detail, customization and creativity that's gonna keep you afloat in this now very crowded business.


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

I always find myself going to different sites and thinking I will take the easy way out and buy a design. Then I see it is $75 and realize I could make it in about an hour and I am just not worth $75 an hour so I do it myself. I do not, however, have any shame in buying rhinestone fonts, alphabets, and numbers.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

We launched Bling Art USA because many businesses are already doing screen printing, embroidery, engraving, laser work, sewing, DTG, working other full time jobs, busy being parents, etc, etc... Life in general takes away all the spare time or maybe people have great strengths in other areas but lack creativity.

Either way, I think that it's completely reasonable for businesses to focus on their strengths while not doing in house designing themselves.


----------



## ststutz (Jan 16, 2012)

has anyone tried screening a shirt and applying rhinestones on top?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

ststutz said:


> has anyone tried screening a shirt and applying rhinestones on top?


Yep... and no... Won't work... But you can create a hole in your artwork so it appears the stones are on top of your ink...

I think maybe with a water based ink maybe you can?... Not plastisol though... 

DTG though you can certainly put stones on top.... 

Kevin


----------

